# Thermostat making horrible clicking sound.



## wonderland130 (Jul 28, 2010)

Just installed a thermostat shown here

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300444951277#ht_4475wt_987

Everything seems to work great but after five minutes. it seems my furnace goes haywire and there is a constant clicking coming from the thermostat. maybe one click per second and it keeps on clicking till i remove power source. I checked with another analog and digital and it seems to work fine but this one just starts clicking non stop after five minutes. Any thoughts? thanks for any help/comments. I have gotten a replacement and it does the same thing. Perhaps it's just not compatible? It's a no name brand with decent reviews but i'm not sure. I want to get a honeywell now but just wondering what issue could be.

Eric


----------



## hennyh (Nov 14, 2006)

wonderland130 said:


> Just installed a thermostat shown here
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300444951277#ht_4475wt_987
> 
> ...


What does your low voltage measure? Does it change when this thermostat is installed? 

Maybe it's loading down your LV transformer.

I do not believe in going low end on thermostats. They're the brains of an HVAC system and even the top shelf models are just about the lowest cost component in your system.

I only use Honeywell. White Rogers is also good but that's where I'd draw the line.

No name Ebay units and Chinese thermostats from Home Crapo can be junk.


----------



## wonderland130 (Jul 28, 2010)

I'll have to take a look when I get back home. what is the main difference between the ebay units and lets say honeywell? I play on getting a Honeywell focus and just want to make sure it will work correctly.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

The difference? QUALITY. Better quality electronic components in the Honeywell Focus Pro. The el cheapos are sometimes power stealing to extend the battery life. That agravates the circuit board and can damage it. You get what you pay for with electronics.


----------

